# Huh? Faint control line?



## merakola

So being the worried person that I am, even though my doctor confirmed my BFP I was getting all paranoid about miscarriages and blah blah blah so I went out and got an Answer pregnancy test. So I just took it but now the control line is wayyyyyyyy faint and the test line is SUPER dark. What is up with that? Anybody ever had this happened to them before?

Here is a pic. you may not even see the control line
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0283[1].jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 139


----------



## merakola

anyone?


----------



## Parkep

could mean that not enough pee was absorbed (obviously that didnt matter to get your positive lol)


----------



## o2luvjesus

Yup, never until this pregnancy though *lol* And mine is an Answer brand too. I think I was just so far along and the hcg was so high it used up all my dye on the first line. My first few tests didn't look like that. I didn't get that until around 5-5 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Youl drive yourself crazy working that one out lol :) So bin it. HCG was present in your urine for the test line to come up and you know your pregnant so thats that :) Pleaseeeeeeeee dont keep testing, if you get a fainter test line one day ul start stressing over it , keeeeep awaaaaaaaay from the tests LOL xxxxx 


+ congratz! x


----------



## Parkep

mommyandbump said:


> Youl drive yourself crazy working that one out lol :) So bin it. HCG was present in your urine for the test line to come up and you know your pregnant so thats that :) Pleaseeeeeeeee dont keep testing, if you get a fainter test line one day ul start stressing over it , keeeeep awaaaaaaaay from the tests LOL xxxxx
> 
> 
> + congratz! x

AGREE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## merakola

Lol thanx guys!! Ugh I have been reading all sorts of negative things that could happen so I forced myself into buy a test. Im going to throw it in the trash and stop worrying sooooo much! This is my first pregnancy so Im so paranoid! Thanx again ladies. really appreciate it


----------



## o2luvjesus

Yes, I was also a test-a-holic! I really messed up when I took that one at 5 weeks, and one at 5 1/2. The second test looked lighter! Now these both had really light control lines and super dark test lines but the second was just slightly lighter. I cried all day thinking I would miscarry. Stupid me, 3 days later it was darker then the first test. The first test was just darker from sitting out for so long. Throw the tests away and call it a day *lol*


----------



## Khadijah-x

Merakola...i can totally relate LOL I had a missed miscarriage in november last year so im soooooooooooooo paranoyd about everything its unbelievable! I just want a window where we can see inside LOL x

The darkness of the test makes no difference now huni and your urine is always differently diluted. Docs have confirmed it..your up the duff :) so relax and enjoy xxx


----------



## merakola

The worst thing is the DH said "babe everything is fine. Dont let me find out you spent more money on a test". He is going to be madddd with me! :blush: :rofl:
I am definitely going to stop worrying so much maybe take up some yoga classes this weekend


----------



## justwaiting

I'm not being negative at all so don't think I am but a positive pg test doesn't mean ur stil pg just means u still have HCG in ur system. I mmc at 11.5 wks and baby died at 9 and the day after I found out I still got a positive test and women who have mc test during the weeks afterwards to find when there levels are not detectable anymore for ovulation and all that. MY point is doing a pg test is not a good indication so my advice is don't do it, it's a waste of time, the line will get darker as time goes on but the only way to find out if you have a healthy baby is to have blood tests and u/s. your pg it's confirmed so please stop worrying as much as possible (us expesting ppl will always worry a little) and enjoy it. I took pictures of my inital tests to look at when i'm worried. Congratulations on the BFP and enjoy


----------



## merakola

I understand that your intentions were not to be negative but...yea now im totally worried again. thnx.. :thumbup:


----------



## jrc10

Stressing isn't going to help your baby. You should be excited. If something is wrong, you will know. Trust me. Until then, happy thoughts!


----------



## bmuir11207

with this pregnancy my test was the same....plus my positive line came up before my control line


----------



## merakola

bmuir11207 said:


> with this pregnancy my test was the same....plus my positive line came up before my control line

yup. thats exactly what happened. the test line came up a while before my control. I thought it was never going to show up. But thanx for replying :)


----------



## rocketb

Merokala - I totally understand. It's been just over a week since my BFP and 5 days since I missed my period. I haven't tested in 5 days so I thought I might test again this morning, just in case (I've been reading about too many chemical pregnancies on here).

I just used an IC, but the test line started coming up even before the control line (as soon as the pee passed. Yay! That should put my fears to rest for at least another week or two :wacko:


----------



## merakola

rocketb said:


> Merokala - I totally understand. It's been just over a week since my BFP and 5 days since I missed my period. I haven't tested in 5 days so I thought I might test again this morning, just in case (I've been reading about too many chemical pregnancies on here).
> 
> I just used an IC, but the test line started coming up even before the control line (as soon as the pee passed. Yay! That should put my fears to rest for at least another week or two :wacko:

Thats exactly why I did it because of all the stories on here about chemical pregnancies and miscarriages. I havent even had any symptoms what so ever! So im actually kind of happier now, have more reassurance now. thanx congrat on your BFP


----------



## lynnikins

put the tests away girls if you have tested positive and havent had any other symptoms then you are completely normal, if you have had your BFP and then had other symptoms that is also 100% normal if you have had your bfp and had slight cramps or spotting again it is normal. Positivity is hard to come by yes but you need to think happy thoughts for those little babies, spend your time not worrying about them but planning what you want to do with them on the first time you take them out shopping... or what they will wear when you first take them out shopping. 

Lets make first tri a happy joyful place for all of us not somewhere where we pick up ideas as to "what might be wrong"


----------



## winnie2010

The control line is so faint because your hcg levels are high and the dye is all used up by test line, Do try not to worry it's a really positive sign:thumbup:.

Trish x


----------



## Loobyloo30

hun that means your HCG is REALLY high!!!  thats what my tests are like now. Any brand i use the control is super faint xx


----------



## gwenchoco

I did something simular and paniced at first - thought it was the other line that was faint.....but it was the control, what a relief!!!


----------



## daydreaming22

I would not worry; your test line is darker than the control line! This can happen due to extremely high levels of HGC. The test line "sucks up" all of the dye from the control line. If anything, its a good thing!


----------



## KristinaD

Yess, my control line was just like that. I took a clearblue test first & it came up positive almost immediately, and a few hours later i took a First Response and it came up just like that.. The test line is SOOO dark, and the control line is very very faint, take a look.. Cause i was wondering the same, & my first doctor appointment isnt until monday so i have 6 more days of impatiently going crazy lol Im sure everyone understands what i mean. 

https://i52.tinypic.com/250ouq9.jpg


----------



## Anna1982

hiya just dropping in from 3td tri
this was my test, control line really faint test line really dark
https://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh453/Anna1982_2009/IMG01173-20101024-2129.jpg

and so far fingers crossed Im having a healthy twin pregnancy Ill be 30 weeks tomorrow


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi hun i wouldnt worry at all mine is the same too,think its cause the positive line has had most the dye before it has chance for the test line to have any hahaha,i think its good that its done that though,it sure made me more excited lol,congratulation x x

this is a few seconds after weeing on it


this is around the 3 min mark


----------



## Ilovehim89

it found alot of HCG in your urine for it to take all the dye from the control line, nothing to worry about hun :hug:


----------



## Junove2418

same exact thing just happened to me.. this will be my 4th preg and never had that happen before. Also using the Answer brand (which I have used with all four pregnancies).


----------



## JoyFul87

That happened to me also at 5w5days...it was my 5th hpt...I was freaking out thinking I had miscarried...my control line was so faint..like barely visable.


----------



## OliveLove

Same here! :)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

lol I'm in 3rd tri, idk why i'm snoopin around 1st!!! lol but I did that same thing when I was weeks into my pregnancy. I looked it up and it's just because there's so much hcg in your urine it literally steals dy from the control line! I found a random one hidden in my room not too long ago so I, uh, took it.... yea i took a test nearing the end of second tri.... lol and the control line was nonexistant after a few seconds of the results showing :]


----------



## rissymalee614

I used the same cheap brand from Walmart and mine came out the same way. (Answer brand) first line was dark and 2nd was super super faint!!! I'm definitely peegnant though :)


----------



## pcake

Stop worrying! It's good! It just means ur hcg levels are really high and all the dye got sucked up by the test line. Trust me!... I did about a zillion tests with my first pregnancy, and by 6 weeks they looked just like urs. Definitely nothing to worry about, the opposite in fact! X


----------



## jenmcn1

I haven't read all the responses but I had this with my pregnancy test at 5 weeks...the control line was barely visible. I called the HPT compant (first response) and they said it happens, and is because the high HCG levels in your system. As you pee on the stick, the test line absorbs all the color before it hits the control line. Its nothing to be worries about and is actually a good sign:) take it from someone who is now 12w3d with baby #3;)


----------

